# Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute



## Felchen67 (13. Dezember 2012)

Servus aus München, ich habe vor kurzem eine Fox Rage Spin H mit bis zu 100 g Wurfgewicht gekauft. Die Rute ist 2,70m lang und ist sauber verarbeitet, mit einem gravierenden Nachteil - sie ist sehr kopflastig trotz einer 4000 oder 5000 Rolle, am Griffende sind leider keine Kontergewichte sondern ein Kork-Abschluss. Da macht Spinnfischen auf Dauer keinen Spass.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dieses Manko ausgleichen kann? Hat jemand da Erfahrung, vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



Felchen67 schrieb:


> Servus aus München, ich habe vor kurzem eine Fox Rage Spin H mit bis zu 100 g Wurfgewicht gekauft. Die Rute ist sauber verarbeitet, mit einem gravierenden Nachteil - sie ist sehr kopflastig trotz einer 4000 oder 5000 Rolle, am Griffende sind leider keine Kontergewichte sondern ein Kork-Abschluss. Da macht Spinnfischen auf Dauer keinen Spass.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dieses Manko ausgleichen kann? Hat jemand da Erfahrung, vielen Dank im Voraus.



Gab mal nen Film  bei Youtube darüber.

Hinten Kork ab und Gewichte rein bzw. dran.

Habs gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTYcqRiu1qc


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Das Thema hatten wir grade recht ausführlich. Ich denke mal, daß hilft Dir weiter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253192 .


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Ein Hörr Professör hat sich auch mal dazu ausgelassen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2010/balance-von-spinnruten.html


----------



## ein Angler (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Hi
Verkaufen, ansonsten wirst Du ewig einem Ziel nach jagen was zu nichts führt. Ich bin geheilt von solch absolut sinnlosen selbstbau versuchen.
Andreas


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Sinnlos sind solche Selbstumbauten nur, wenn man keinen Plan hat, was man macht.

Ich würde die Wunschrolle anschrauben und dann mit Grundbleien (die ich mit Klebeband ans Griffende klebe) schauen, wieviel Gr zum Ausgleich nötig sind.

Dann kann man entscheiden, ob man ne andere Abschlusskappe nimmt die Gewichtsscheiben hat - oder ob man Messing etc. im unteren Teil des Blanks versteckt und alles später wieder mit 2k Expoy verklebt...

Ab 270cm sind eig alle Spinnruten kopflastig.... ausnahmen sind noch die älteren Prügel, die dicke und schwere Vollkorkgriffe hatten!


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Würde ich auch sagen. Ich habe zwar wenig Plan, aber bei meiner Mefopeitsche hat es schon ne ganze Menge gebracht. Und die ist deutlich länger als Deine, denke ich mal. Man kann da schon was machen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sinnlos sind solche Selbstumbauten nur, wenn man keinen Plan hat, was man macht.
> 
> Ich würde die Wunschrolle anschrauben und dann mit Grundbleien (die ich mit Klebeband ans Griffende klebe) schauen, wieviel Gr zum Ausgleich nötig sind.
> 
> ...


 

Stimmt sicherlich nicht. Schau dir mal die Sportex
TiBoron an.:m


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Okey.... das sind dann aber Ruten der 300€+ Klasse....

Aber der Werbespruch ist der Hammer: "Die Rute liegt wie eine Stradivari in der Hand"

Für 300€ baue ich mir ne feinste Rute mit Titan Fuji Ringen etc. auf... 

Muss aber für meinen Teil sagen, dass ich meine 270er Jiggruten meist ne 2500er Rolle fische... und da sind fast alle Ruten durch die Bank Kopflastig...Und bevor man ne 500Gr Rolle am drehpunkt anbringt, packt man lieber 30gr ins hintere Griffstück


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

300 Euro muss man nicht ausgeben. Ne Gutjahr Hi Lite, ne Grauvell Teklon Spin, ne X Blade oder auch ne Overseas Pro sind in 2,70 gut ausgewogen. Auch als 3,00 ist die Grauvell noch sehr handlich.
Aber die meisten 3,00 und nahezu alles darüber ist kopflästig. 
Der Fragesteller hat nicht gesagt, wie lang die Rute ist?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Wenn er schon von einer 4000er oder 5000er Rolle spricht, denke ich 270cm..


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Wahrscheinlich. Aber man weiß ja nicht. Meiner geringfügigen Erfahrung nach ist es deutlich leichter, eine 2,70er ausgewogen zu bekommen als 3,00m oder mehr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



vermesser schrieb:


> 300 Euro muss man nicht ausgeben.* Ne Gutjahr Hi Lite*, ne Grauvell Teklon Spin, ne X Blade oder auch ne Overseas Pro sind in 2,70 gut ausgewogen. Auch als 3,00 ist die Grauvell noch sehr handlich.
> Aber die meisten 3,00 und nahezu alles darüber ist kopflästig.
> Der Fragesteller hat nicht gesagt, wie lang die Rute ist?


 


Speziell die Gutjahr, die anderen Ruten kenne ich nur vom Namen, ist gepimpt locker 50% schwerer als die Sportex.
Bei denmGewicht über Stunden in der Hand macht das angeln
auch nicht mehr viel Spass.#d


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Wie gesagt - Kopflastigkeit ist A) Subjektiv und B) je nach verwendeter Rolle unterschiedlich.

Wer ne Stradic 2500 Ci4 an so ne Gerte schraubt - hat "meist" mehr Probleme als wenn er ne 8400er Arc mit Tuff Body ran klascht..... Wenn der Blank passt und ich die Rute um jeden preis (z.B Verlust der Garantie etc.) weiterfischen will - dann def versuchen mehr Gewicht ans Griffende zu packen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Verkaufen, ansonsten wirst Du ewig einem Ziel nach jagen was zu nichts führt. Ich bin geheilt von solch absolut sinnlosen selbstbau versuchen.


echt cool :q :q :q, sowas noch am Ende des Jahres 2012 in einem großen Anglerforum lesen zu müssen/können! 

Falls es sich nur zu 99% und nicht zu ganzen 100% in der Anglerschaft herumgesprochen hat:  :m
Fast jeder Anfänger baut schon als Erstlingswerk - spätetens danach dann augenfällig - solidere Ruten (Verklebung,Lackierung,Ausrichtung,Exakteit) auf, als die Marken-Hersteller durchschnittlich so anbieten. 

Wer nicht gerade absolut beidhändig handwerksunfähig ist, z.B. schon eine einfache Benutzung eines Cuttermessers führt zu einer Fahrt im Notfallkrankenwagen, der kann jede Rute hinten von Käppchen und Schickimicki abpuhlen und eine solide Endkappe aus dem breiten Angehot von CMW, tackle24 usw. hinten draufsetzen. Davor ein passend gewogen stabförmiges  Ausgleichgewicht in die unten weite Blankröhre einbringen.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Meine Hi Lite ist mit einer 3000er Sargus sehr handlich. Aber wie Fr33 schon sagt... Das ist sehr subjektiv...


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -* Kopflastigkeit ist A) Subjektiv und B) je nach verwendeter Rolle unterschiedlich*.
> 
> Wer ne Stradic 2500 Ci4 an so ne Gerte schraubt - hat "meist" mehr Probleme als wenn er ne 8400er Arc mit Tuff Body ran klascht..... Wenn der Blank passt und ich die Rute um jeden preis (z.B Verlust der Garantie etc.) weiterfischen will - dann def versuchen mehr Gewicht ans Griffende zu packen!


 

Dem möchte ich in beiden Punkten widersprechen. 
Kopflastigkeit ist keine Gefühlssache, sondern sichtbar.
Und es ist auch keine Frage des Rollengewichts, sondern
der Griffhaltung.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

ich hatte mal spaßeshalber vor 4-5 Jahren ne 4000er Technium bestellt und an meine damalige Zanderpeitsche (Sänger Iron Claw Damokes) geschraubt... war okey... aber die Rolle war nix für mich. Habe dann lieber die 2500er genommen und am Ende der Rute einen Ring mehr der damals beiliegenden Ausgleichsgewichtsscheiben an die Rute geschraubt. Durch 13 Gr unten konnte ich mehr als 60gr Rollengewicht ausgleichen....


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Es hängt immer mit der Griffhaltung zusammen Jürgen... ich habe schon leute gesehen, die eine 2500er Shimano an ner 270er Zanderjigge gefischt haben und die Rute am Blank oberhalb des Frontgrip festgehalten haben.... hier für jeden klar die Rute ist sonst kopflastig für den Angler.. der Angler selber meint aber für ihn ist es ok... also subjektiv 

ich balanciere meine Ruten gerne mittig vom Frontgrip aus... andere nehmen die Mitte des Rollenhalters usw... das ist rein subjektiv.

Nur waren will ich Leute davor, die dann meinen, mit ner fetten und schweren Rolle ist die Sache getan. Die kaufen sich extra ne Spinnrute von 270cm und einem Gewicht von unter 180gr und schrauben dann ne 400gr Rolle drunter, weil die Rute kopflastig ist....


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich hatte mal spaßeshalber vor 4-5 Jahren ne 4000er Technium bestellt und an meine damalige Zanderpeitsche (Sänger Iron Claw Damokes) geschraubt... war okey... aber die Rolle war nix für mich. Habe dann lieber die 2500er genommen und* am Ende der Rute einen Ring mehr der damals beiliegenden Ausgleichsgewichtsscheiben an die Rute geschraubt. Durch 13 Gr unten konnte ich mehr als 60gr Rollengewicht ausgleichen.*...


 


Wobei das der Theorie widerspricht, Kopflastigkeit wäre
subjektiv.:m


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

In MEINEM Fall war die Rute dann nicht mehr Kopflastig, sondern am Foregripp austariert..... Wie du schon merkst - auch ein Thema bei dem man nichts pauschal festnageln kann.

Der TE soll einfach entscheiden ob der die Rute def. behalten will und wieviel Gr er als Konter braucht, damit die Rute zu seiner Griffstellung ausgewogen erscheint.

Erst dann kann man sich an einen Umbau wagen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> In MEINEM Fall war die Rute dann nicht mehr Kopflastig, sondern am Foregripp austariert..... Wie du schon merkst - auch ein Thema bei dem man nichts pauschal festnageln kann.
> 
> *Der TE soll einfach entscheiden ob der die Rute def. behalten will und wieviel Gr er als Konter braucht, damit die Rute zu seiner Griffstellung ausgewogen erscheint.*
> 
> *Erst dann kann man sich an einen Umbau wagen.*






Das ist richtig. Hoffentlich ist das Gesamtgewicht dann noch
vertretbar.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Das ist ne andere Sache.... je nachdem was der Hersteller tatsächlich bei der Rute verbaut hat.... jedes Gramm von den Ringen bis zum Lack wird auf die Waage gelegt ^^


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> *Das ist ne andere Sache*.... je nachdem was der Hersteller tatsächlich bei der Rute verbaut hat.... jedes Gramm von den Ringen bis zum Lack wird auf die Waage gelegt ^^


 

Habe vor einigen Monaten von einem Boardie eine "optimierte" Gutjahr gekauft. War Handwerklich sauber gemacht, aber so schwer, dass an dem Stock heute in 
meinem Garten die Pflanzen ranken.|rolleyes


----------



## Felchen67 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Erstmal sage ich vielen Dank für die prompten und guten Hinweise. Der Tipp vom VERMESSER mit den Ausgleichsgewichten scheint mir ein guter Weg zu sein. Einfach hinten im Korkabschluss ein Loch bohren und eine oder mehrere Messingplatten durch den anhaftenden Nagel einführen und angkleben. Ich denke das geht am schnellsten und einfachsten.
Unter Umständen auch eine neue Stahlkappe als Endstück. Mal sehen, wo es so etwas gibt.
Übrigens: FrR33 schreibt, dass er nur eine 2500er Rolle nimmt, die würde ich zwar vom Gewicht auch bevorzugen, aber die wäre selbst an meiner USB zu leicht. Ich verwende lieber etwas stärkere Geflochtene (ca. 0,17 mm ) mit der man auch schwere Köder rausbekommt, da zahlt sich der größere Spulendurchmesser einfach aus.
Zu den gut ausgewogenenen Spinnruten würde ich auch die Spinnrute von Uli Beyer zählen. Meine alte USB ist mit 4000 Rollen ganz exakt ausgewogen. Tja, von Foxruten bin ich erstmal geheilt, wie man so im Entwurf schlampen kann und dann richtig gute Komponenten verbauen kann, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## ein Angler (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Problem: kopflastige Spinnrute*

Hi Felchen
Ich bleibe nach wie vor bei meiner Meinung, wie Du es ja selbst liest kann die Rute zu schwer werden. Und wenn dann schon was am Endstück gearbeitet wurde hast Du ein Bastelobjekt was keiner mehr kaufen mag.
An den netten Herrn mit dem Cuttermesser üben schneiden und Krankenwagen holen, einen schönen Gruß von mir und es freut mich wenn man einem zum lachen bringen kann. :vik:
Andreas


----------

